
AMD Contributes 8.5x More Code to the Linux Kernel Than Nvidia - ColanR
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=AMD-NVIDIA-Intel-Kernel-Contrib
======
agnsaft
Should be somewhat careful with using LOC as a decent metric for code

~~~
monocasa
But in real terms, AMD is migrating their proprietary user space drivers to
run on fully open source kernel drivers. It'll be an awfully chilly day in
hell when Nvidia decides to do something similar.

~~~
KozmoNau7
I'm running a Radeon RX560 (replaced an Nvidia card), using the open source
AMDGPU kernel driver and Mesa. It's seamless and works at least equal to
(probably better than) the proprietary Nvidia drivers.

~~~
bjoli
I went with Radeon as well because their open source drivers. I am a very
happy user. No more bad surprises when updating kernel, which has saved me
more time than I'd like to admit, since I used Nvidia because of performance.

------
lettergram
To be fair... AMD also makes CPUs and APUs. In addition, the community around
AMD was smaller for quite a long time.

Not saying it's not good to contribute (it is), but perspective.

~~~
monocasa
So does NVIDIA, really; if you squint hard enough there's not a huge
difference between an SoC with a GPU focus and an APU.

~~~
candiodari
NVIDIA has actual processors too:

[https://www.nvidia.com/object/tegra-4-processor.html](https://www.nvidia.com/object/tegra-4-processor.html)

There's also embedded stuff.

~~~
monocasa
Sure, when I say "SoC with a GPU focus" I'm talking about Tegra.

------
tapirl
Using nvidia card on Linux is a pain.

------
rasz
Yeah, remember that time AMD dropped 100K LOC of garbage on Kernel
maintainers?

~~~
stormcrowsx
Did they fix it?

